
Why Do Americans Stink at Math? - aet
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/27/magazine/why-do-americans-stink-at-math.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&version=HpSumSmallMediaHigh&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
cmollis
a serious issue and an impressive indictment of the NEA. We spend an
incredible percentage of the tax 'largesse' on education and yet we're still
behind our peers (as defined by international assessment standards). Why? I
don't believe it's the 'lack of resources' mantra drummed repeatedly by the
education lobby during election season. It has to be in some large part that
our teachers are compensated (relatively) poorly, and the methods they employ
are woeful at best.

Typically, as evidenced by the article, we create something of value which is
implemented better somewhere else (hello: manufacturing). Partly this is a
socio-economic function germane to the US, but given the amount of focus given
to education, it must be something more.

I find it difficult to believe that Asian and Finnish students are simply
smarter than US students. Clearly not due to the cheap polemics of Gladwell,
et al, that it's due to the three dimensional components of Asian languages
(seriously??).

We are taught relatively poorly, as compared to other students
internationally.

I am a typical example of this fact. I was never 'good at math'.. scoring
fairly average on all assessments throughout lower and high schools. I went to
College (above average State school), and decided to major in Computer Science
and Mathematics and received my degree. I was taught (perhaps ironically) by
mostly Asian teachers in my majors in ways that required us to think past the
rote regurgitation of formulae.

I found a new appreciation for math for not only a formalism of logic, but of
the Universe. I'm still not 'good at math'.

------
dventimi
The question as asked is too much like, "When did you stop beating your wife?"

It presupposes something that isn't necessarily true. More concretely, it
doesn't establish how it came to the conclusion that "Americans stink at
math." Which Americans? What math? Where is the evidence?

Cannot recommend. But then again, the Times isn't really a very good
newspaper.

------
cafard
"A survey found that three-quarters of doctors inaccurately estimated the
rates of death and major complications associated with common medical
procedures, even in their own specialty areas."

Is that necessarily an indictment of their math, or could it be want of
attention?

------
mobiuscog
Because they're missing the ematics ?

